# Lilian li 360 aio . 100 ° temp



## Akimbo (5. November 2022)

Hallo ,

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mein neuen PC selber zusammen geschraubt
Mein Problem ist meine CPU Intel I 5 13600kf Wird beim kleinen Anwendungen oder CSGO 100 ° heiß 🔥 . Ich habe es nur gemerkt da ich mir lilian li connect 3 geladen habe und gemerkt habe wie hoch die Lüfter auf einmal von der aio werden.
Ich habe die Stecker davon in dem mitgelieferten Controller eingesteckt.
Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Woran kann es liegen.
 Habe eine high end kühlpaste wenn gefragt Wird einer der besten auf dem Markt von Grizzly

Vorschläge wären super

Lg. AKI


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. November 2022)

Pumpe läuft nicht...


----------



## pedi (6. November 2022)

luftkühler einbauen.


----------



## Shinna (6. November 2022)

Plastikfolie von der Coldplate entfernt vor dem Einbau?


----------



## HisN (6. November 2022)

Wenn Deine CPU so warm wird, kann das ja eigentlich nur drei Gründe haben.

Kühlung zu schwach/defekt
Kühlung nicht richtig montiert
Spannung der CPU zu hoch.

Prüfen. In jedem "hilfe meine CPU ist zu warm Thread" steht das gleiche drinne. Wirklich.


----------



## Akimbo (6. November 2022)

Wie überprüfe  ich die  Pumpe  der rest hier trifft nicht zu


----------

